# Has this dendrobium been named



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking to find out if Dendrobium Aussie Chip x rhodosticulum has been named. Thanks to anyone that has this information for me.


----------



## Ray (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking at the X4.0 version of Orchid Wiz, I was surprised to learn there is apparently no registered hybrid of Den. Aussie Chip, which I always thought was valid.

There is Den. Aussie's Chip though, and it has only been crossed and registered with D. atroviolaceum.


----------

